# springtail infestation!



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i seeded a few 10 verts the other day and i think i seeded too many springs! they are all over the tank oops


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Doesn't sound like any problem to me. Toss some frogs in the tank and that should fix the problem.  I wish my tanks would get seeded that well that quick. 

Curt.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

To tell you the truth i dont think you over seeded it. More likley it just seems that you did becuase the ones stranded on the water are more pronounced and it seems like theres a ton. Give it time and some food then you will have an infestation :wink:


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

thanks guys! frogs go in in a week!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

nyfrogs said:


> thanks guys! frogs go in in a week!


You're ALWAYS getting new frogs  No wonder you're moving to a bigger place.

Can't wait till next weekend when i get MY new frogs as well


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ha, I cant wait until May, when I move to MI and back into a house! Rack, here I come!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I would have to agree that you didn't overseed. I can tell you that I have a few tanks that the substrate looks like your water dish does... now that is seeded!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

sbreland said:


> Yeah, I would have to agree that you didn't overseed. I can tell you that I have a few tanks that the substrate looks like your water dish does... now that is seeded!


thats alot of springs :shock: there is also tons of springs on the background but they will all be gne i a week or 2


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I dont see a problem with the springs, the only problem i see is that they wont last you a week once the frogs are in there :wink:


----------

